# Que opinan, ¿música sobrepuesta?...



## saiwor (Dic 22, 2009)

La musica es de piratas de caribe 
digo esto, sobrepuesto?:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlBwVbCqxUk&feature=related

Esto si es musica real creo:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5WB-p-QBJc


----------



## alexus (Dic 22, 2009)

tiene toda la pinta el primero... 

habra que esperar la opinion de algun experto...


----------



## electrodan (Dic 23, 2009)

A que te refieres con "sobrepuesta"?


----------



## alexus (Dic 23, 2009)

a lo plancha:

"playba" (playback)


----------



## electrodan (Dic 23, 2009)

Que te hace pensar que es un playback?


----------



## alexus (Dic 23, 2009)

para quien la preg, para saiwor?


----------



## electrodan (Dic 23, 2009)

Para cualquiera. Yo no veo ningún error que me lleve a pensar que es un playback.


----------



## ciri (Dic 23, 2009)

por ahí toca.. pero con algún lindo efecto de fondo para arreglarlo un poco... las eléctricas siempre hacen cosas raras con los pedales y demás..


----------



## alexus (Dic 24, 2009)

yo dudo de el principio del viudeo de la mujer...


----------



## ciri (Dic 24, 2009)

alexus dijo:


> yo dudo de el principio del viudeo de la mujer...



no es un samurai??


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 24, 2009)

no toco la guitarra, pero es evidente que en el primer video, los movimientos de la mano izquierda de la señora no coinciden con el ritmo


----------



## electroandres (Dic 24, 2009)

para mi no es sobrepuesto, para mi es un cover (no se si es asi la palabra que se usa para esto) pero lo que esta haciendo es con una musica de fondo (como si tuviera una banda) y el solo toca las partes de guitarra


----------



## leop4 (Dic 24, 2009)

que dicen!!! ese pivito es un capo estuvo en mentes brillantes de natgeo creo que era el nose pero de todas formas es un capo jaja...

me refiero al segundo 2 eee


----------



## aldemarar (Dic 24, 2009)

ambos son buenos en lo suyo y sobre la musica sobre puesta aca en colombia hasen lo mismo con unas baterias electronicas y piano busquen en you tube scorpion disco show


----------



## electrodan (Dic 24, 2009)

No se si con "música sobrepuesta" se refieren a un playback (en el que NO hay sonido del guitarrista) o a que el guitarrista toca arriba de otra música (en ese caso, la respuesta es si). 		  		





> no toco la guitarra, pero es evidente que en el primer video, los movimientos de la mano izquierda de la señora no coinciden con el ritmo


No es necesario mover la mano izquierda por cada nota.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 24, 2009)

> No es necesario mover la mano izquierda por cada nota.


 
Evidente, pero en ciertos casos se oyen sonidos distintos sin que la cambie
aunque podría ser de otra guitarra o un bajo

es dificil distinguir si guitarra entre tantos instrumentos y efectos :S


----------



## saiwor (Dic 24, 2009)

ummmm... aunque no toco ningun tipo de instrumento musical... el primero ya se por deduccion de ustedes y yo, que es musica sobrepuesta=musica de fondo,,,, algunos efectos con el ordenador yyyy ya esta da una buena pinta



> por ahí toca.. pero con algún lindo efecto de fondo para arreglarlo un poco... las eléctricas siempre hacen cosas raras con los pedales y demás..


----------



## electrodan (Dic 24, 2009)

Yo no le oigo muchos efectos... Solo un poco de overdrive.


elosciloscopio dijo:


> Evidente, pero en ciertos casos se oyen sonidos distintos sin que la cambie
> aunque podría ser de otra guitarra o un bajo


Tiene 6 cuerdas. Eso le hace posible tocar notas diferentes sin mover la mano izquierda.
Y obviamente tiene la música de fondo.


----------



## sfg88 (Dic 24, 2009)

Sobrepuesto??, deberian mirar tambien estos videos porque ese chico es un capo (el del segundo video)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZbZRWINje4

y tambien este:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgVqX0a49HM&feature=related

como tambien este otro:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5IXa2pNGVj8&feature=related

nose ustedes pero para mi no tiene nada acompañamiento en el fondo, osea eso que dicen de sobrepuesto.


----------



## saiwor (Dic 24, 2009)

Del niño "Sungha Jung" es perfecto,,, no tiene ningun acompañamiento de musica de fondo OK, 
Es mas diria que es el mejor niño que visto hasta ahora, dominar la guitarra.


----------

